# Crounching Kitty, Hidden Tiger



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Meow:








Purr:








Body shot:








Zzz:








Black and white:








Crounching Kitty, Hidden Tiger:








Mrrow:


----------



## cibo (Jul 31, 2005)

What a pretty cat!


----------



## glowworm (Jul 30, 2005)

Beautiful kitty. I love the colors and how scruffy its fur is. Looks like you took him to get groomed and they scrunched his fur with product.


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

She is gorgous as usual.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

How much does Baby weigh? I love her just woke up and don't feel like groomin' look too :wink:


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

What a beautiful cat, she is truly beautiful  

What type of cat is she? I want one  

Eva x


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

I just LOVE Baby ! :heart 

Do you have any little tiny kitten pictures of her ? 
I'd love to see how much she looked like my Oran when she was little. 
I'm on vacation now at my Mums, but I'll have to scan and post some of Oran's baby pics when I get home.....


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I love your topic title 

What a fabulous kitty cat - isn't it funny how some cats just seem to sense how beautiful they are and pose for the camera


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

kitkat said:


> How much does Baby weigh? I love her just woke up and don't feel like groomin' look too :wink:


Today we took her to the vet. I think she is 11.5 pounds :lol: .


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Katten Minnaar said:


> What a beautiful cat, she is truly beautiful
> 
> What type of cat is she? I want one
> 
> Eva x


She isn't a particular breed. She is domestic medium/longhair  .


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

WOW
She is adorable


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thank you all!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Beautiful kitty, always such a treat to see new pics!


----------

